# Orient "Rolex day date" style



## Parnis Lover

Hello all, I'm almost new on this subsection. I have a Mako I and know that Orient makes good quality watches. There is plenty of pictures of those "Day date" style Orient on the net, but almost no sellers. I refer to the non jewel dial versions, do you know if they are still available or just vintage?:


























































Also, I noticed that with such a dial, there is no jubilee. The only way to find a jubilee version is to go to jewel dial, am I right? Jewel versions seem to be still available on ebay and on Asian stores:


----------



## R.A.D.

Always loved those orient homages, specially the blue dialed one. Never found one new myself but i would be very interested if there is still a source for them new.


----------



## elliotgb

This is about the closest I have seen: watches88. ORIENT Oyster Automatic Sapphire Collection CEV0J003B
Don't know anything about the reputation of the seller.
That one is $199 + shipping


----------



## R.A.D.

Thanks, by searching with the name oyster collection i found an ebay seller, maestro watches that sells them new. As above i dont have any experience or reference about that seller, would like to hear if someone does.


----------



## Parnis Lover

maybe the jubilee version which has solid links is more recent than the president folded link version...


----------



## Parnis Lover

Finally got this one shipped, hope I'll like it on my wrist....


----------



## elliotgb

what exactly is a jubilee? pardon the ignorance!


----------



## Seikomasochist

elliotgb said:


> what exactly is a jubilee? pardon the ignorance!


Style of bracelet with the tiny links in the middle and big links on the outside.


----------



## elliotgb

Ah!

Thanks! Now I can smack myself in the head!


----------



## jupiter6

Parnis Lover said:


> Finally got this one shipped, hope I'll like it on my wrist....


Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Seikomasochist

elliotgb said:


> Ah!
> 
> Thanks! Now I can smack myself in the head!


Interestingly, I always thought one of the best-looking jubilee pairings was Seiko's stock choice for the SKX007:


----------



## elliotgb

Appreciate this:


----------



## elliotgb

Check out this Seiko. Not a day/date, but it resembles the Orient: http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGF204-Stainless-Steel-Two-Tone/dp/B00068TK70/ref=swr_wa_1_ses

Quartz, though.................ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Parnis Lover

jupiter6 said:


> Where did you buy it from?


A malaysian web named w a t c h e s 8 8. Anyway, they are not best price. You can find the same watch but in different colour scheme here:

Search results for: 'Orient Dignitary Oyster' | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## elliotgb

Yeah, only the gold face/two tone bracelet and the all gold left there.

If anyone else is interested, Roachman has one 2EV03001B; black dial/stainless steel band, no stone markers for $170.00 ($140 + $30 shipping).
He also has the CEV0J003B; stainless steel, white face, sapphire, with a jubilee bracelet $210 ($180 + $30 shipping)
And CEV0J002W also sapphire and jubilee for $210.

I can supply the email if anyone wants it.


----------



## elliotgb

I have never seen this brand before, but it looks close to the Orient/Rolex homage with the exception of the day dial: Holuns Luxury Brand Gold Men Mechanical Self Wind Watch Designer Wristwatches | eBay

So I guess this is an Holuns-Orient-Rolex homage. Lol
Some nice lookers, but for < $100 USD, I guess you get what you pay for.
Can't vouch for the quality
Does use sapphire crystal according to the listing.


----------



## Cobia

Parnis Lover said:


> A malaysian web named w a t c h e s 8 8. Anyway, they are not best price. You can find the same watch but in different colour scheme here:
> 
> Search results for: 'Orient Dignitary Oyster' | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


Watches88 is a great store, top class customer service, i only ordered a blue orient mako xl from them a few weeks ago, big wraps go out to them for their fast delivery and conformation notes.


----------



## arislan

Seikomasochist said:


> Interestingly, I always thought one of the best-looking jubilee pairings was Seiko's stock choice for the SKX007:
> 
> View attachment 4436370


ooo.. lovely jubes ... i mean jubilees...


----------



## xesto2707

dutyfreeislandshop is out of stock , does anyone know where to buy


----------



## MadMrB

xesto2707 said:


> dutyfreeislandshop is out of stock , does anyone know where to buy


Watches88 has some, like previous posts have already said they are a reliable seller.


----------



## Jaybop

Maestro_watches on ebay sells them new in box. I picked up one few months ago and they still in stock


----------



## ssada416

elliotgb said:


> Yeah, only the gold face/two tone bracelet and the all gold left there.
> 
> If anyone else is interested, Roachman has one 2EV03001B; black dial/stainless steel band, no stone markers for $170.00 ($140 + $30 shipping).
> He also has the CEV0J003B; stainless steel, white face, sapphire, with a jubilee bracelet $210 ($180 + $30 shipping)
> And CEV0J002W also sapphire and jubilee for $210.
> 
> I can supply the email if anyone wants it.


Hi. Can I have the email address of them? I emailed to roachman @ streamyx . com but it's not valid email.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaybop

Roachmans email is [email protected], allow for a few days for a response. His website isnt up to date so some watches might not be in stock. Picked up my blue ray off him bit over a month ago =)


----------



## ssada416

Thank you.


----------



## Eisenring

I'm not too hopeful, but does anyone know if these are still out there? I especially like the navy dial, no bling version.

Or is there something similar from another maker? I would love a Seiko/Orient level Datejust or Daydate version. There was a Seiko 5 Datejust lookalike but it is also hard to find plus the lugs were strange. Seiko SGF20X is also similar but I would like to avoid quartz... any help really appreciated!


----------



## watchguy74

Picked this up today after a long search my Grail watch.


----------



## JonB79

Wow they are quite beautiful. Assuming plated?


----------



## GBNova

Love the first two-tone.


----------



## Theo Sudarja

So? Is there any info about the baton marking dial?

Are they available somewhere? I only found the crystal version so far.


----------



## Zoogleboogle

oh i need to grab one of these... I like it.


----------



## xwg238

watchguy74 said:


> Picked this up today after a long search my Grail watch.


Hi, 
Nice watch, could you tell me how much you got Those for? And from where? Appreciate it


----------



## tro_jan

The Orient President (Gen 1) are discontinued already and are very hard to come by.
I have one for sale: black dial, baton indices, and SS bracelet


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmTQeasnjG1/


----------



## tro_jan

Stap change on my Orient 2EV Day Date.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## listercruz007

Finally I got mine in 2021 September . Still can't believe blue and black was available at same time. No brainer I took both from Century Mall Dubai. I was lucky enough those 2 gems were stuck at Perfume store and no one noticed \m/


----------



## mylesofsmyles

tro_jan said:


> Stap change on my Orient 2EV Day Date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


sharp looking on that leather


----------

